# FN Browning model 10/71 problem



## vmoto (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a like new FN Browning model 10/71. The magazine was sticking and the grip safety was stiff. It became more and more difficult to extract the mag. Now it is stuck altogether about 1/4 inch out. Is this a grip safety malfunction? How do I correct it?


----------

